# Two dead hens



## ThreeJ (Jun 28, 2012)

Came home from work and found two dead and partially eaten hens. I have seen what a **** can do and there wouldn't be much left. These were sort of just nibbled on and the insides were gone. Any ideas? Could it have been an inside job and the other chickens have done it? One hen did come in to grab a bite while I was in there.


----------



## Jeremysbrinkman (Jul 12, 2012)

I found one like that and I think it was a possum or a rat


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

Yeah, it would be a possum or raccoon or something along those lines. So sorry! Make sure the remaining girls get some TLC because they will be scared. And find out where it got in, because it will be back for another meal.


----------



## InnKeeper (Feb 17, 2013)

It happened during the daytime??


----------



## HomeSkillet (Mar 1, 2013)

So very sorry!


----------



## ThreeJ (Jun 28, 2012)

InnKeeper said:


> It happened during the daytime??


I left before daylight, the kids let them out before school. So I am not quite sure when it happend... I do know they were good when I locked them in the night before.


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

Do you have bear in your area? My worst loses were to black bears. They hit in the middle of the day when the flock was free ranging and ate the birds right there in the yard, leaving very clean, gutted kills. 

Any time fox or coyote killed a bird there would be a heck of a mess of feathers and they would take the carcass with them, but bears were right there in the daytime. It's the time of year when they wake up very hungry!


----------



## ThreeJ (Jun 28, 2012)

No bears, some coyote. These were in the coop behind a fence. Thinking it maybe a smaller critter.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

I'm so sorry ThreeJ. =(


----------



## chickflick (Sep 23, 2012)

Weasel? They can get into very small openings.


----------



## soccerchicken12 (Feb 8, 2013)

I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## Righteousrich (Feb 18, 2013)

Get the red blinking LED light from Radio Shack. Cheap home remedy like the "Predator Eye" sold in chicken magazines. Cost about $5.00. Two AA batteries, mine has been blinking for three weeks now, in rain and snow.
Good luck!


----------



## ThreeJ (Jun 28, 2012)

May have to try it. I did seal up some small holes in and around the door. Havent lost any more yet. 
Thank you for all your condolences.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Sorry for your loss ThreeJ. It always sucks to come home to that when you're anticipating happy healthy chickens greeting you. I share your sadness and loss my friend.


----------



## haley4217 (Dec 30, 2012)

Sounds to me like a raptor. I've lost to hens to hawks and they both went about eating the softer flesh and not the firmer flesh of the breast and thighs. It's possible tat had I not interrupted the meal that they may have gotten around to the other parts. The raptors try to take the carcass with them but the smaller hawks cannot fly off nd carry a larger hen. The seam to want to eat the internal organs and save the body for later.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

That was my thought too. Hawk. That's what my Roo looked like when I found him dead after work.


----------



## ThreeJ (Jun 28, 2012)

I havent seen a hawk around for a while, can't rule him out. I wouldn't think he would fly into the barn though. Haven't lost any since.


----------



## haley4217 (Dec 30, 2012)

ThreeJ said:


> I havent seen a hawk around for a while, can't rule him out. I wouldn't think he would fly into the barn though. Haven't lost any since.


Some of the smaller hawks can end up in the barn or coop. They catch the hen in the open and latch on to them, if it's not a fatal strike the hen will head to cover pulling the hawk with them. When the hawk and hen get into barn or coop, the hawk can kill the hen but usually won't be of the size to get them back out into the ope.


----------

